# Life aboard a CPF...



## Sheerin (16 Aug 2004)

or a 280 for that matter.

So, our navy friends, how exactly is life aboard a Canadian warship?  Is the food good, or bad etc?
And what would you guy(s) say is the best part of the whole experence and worst part (in terms of living standards).

Just kinda curious, and I haven't asked an asinine question in a while


----------



## Born2Fly (16 Aug 2004)

The food is great, and I really mean that. Eating will be the highlight of your day sometimes. The cooks do an excellent job considering they don't have too much space to work with.

Life aboard ship is pretty routine. You tend to lose track of days and weeks, and are just concerned about "watches". It helps pass the time, that's for sure.

There's usually lots to do while at sea, if you aren't on watch, or in your rack sleeping, there's movies you can watch, training to do, or whatever else needs done.

Port visits are always fun, as well as taking part in NATO exercises. Plus you really do save a lot of money at sea. There's nothing to spend your money on until you get into port. I know one of our CPF's (I think it was either Calgary or Winnipeg) did an Asian tour a few years ago and made stops in Japan and China. You can't really beat that for travel.

It does get repetive at sea at times. Plus, you can be away from home for up to 6 months at a time. So, if you're got a big family, or are starting a new family, it is not always easy.

Like any job, it has good points, and bad points. But I will say this, there is no life like it.


----------



## Born2Fly (16 Aug 2004)

FYI: Speaking of China... HMCS Regina is on her way to Shanghai, China right now.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Aug 2004)

Born2Fly said:
			
		

> The food is great, and I really mean that. Eating will be the highlight of your day sometimes. The cooks do an excellent job considering they don't have too much space to work with.


I think that depends on the ship or unit in general. While I agree they usually do an excellent job we have had cooks that really have no busines being cooks.



> Life aboard ship is pretty routine. You tend to lose track of days and weeks, and are just concerned about "watches". It helps pass the time, that's for sure.
> 
> There's usually lots to do while at sea, if you aren't on watch, or in your rack sleeping, there's movies you can watch, training to do, or whatever else needs done.


unless you are standing 1 in 2 then you end up doing your watch, eating, cleaning stations and sleeping. I rarely watch a movie when I am at sea. I got in physical training because I was NLBP.



> Port visits are always fun, as well as taking part in NATO exercises. Plus you really do save a lot of money at sea. There's nothing to spend your money on until you get into port. I know one of our CPF's (I think it was either Calgary or Winnipeg) did an Asian tour a few years ago and made stops in Japan and China. You can't really beat that for travel.


Agreed......Europe is always fun too. 


> It does get repetive at sea at times. Plus, you can be away from home for up to 6 months at a time. So, if you're got a big family, or are starting a new family, it is not always easy.


Agreed. Although with email and the new phone set up onboard its easier now then it ever was to stay in touch with your family. Makes it that more easy.



> Like any job, it has good points, and bad points. But I will say this, there is no life like it.


So true.


----------



## Sundborg (16 Aug 2004)

It's going to be at least another 2 years before I get on ship; I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Born2Fly (16 Aug 2004)

2 years?


What are you? Naval Weapons Tech?


----------



## Spr.Earl (16 Aug 2004)

Ex. how many to a cabin now?
When I was at sea I had my own.  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Aug 2004)

Officers you are looking at 1,2 and 4 depending on rank and position. The Cox'n has his own cabin and everyone else runs from about 8 to 16 which is a hell of a lot nicer then 50+mess decks from the Steamer days.


----------



## Spr.Earl (16 Aug 2004)

8  to 16 hairy bags in one compartment? Uuuugggg!
Smelly thing's.  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Aug 2004)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> 8   to 16 hairy bags in one compartment? Uuuugggg!
> Smelly thing's.  ;D



Not us...we get to shower everyday remember? Unless under the most rare and extreme circumstances. Unlike you army types....


----------



## Lance Wiebe (16 Aug 2004)

Speaking of steamers..........

You should have seen us on the Restgouche on the way to Exercise Potlach in 1974.   We couldn't wait to get off.   There wasn't enough room for the sailors, let alone 150 soldiers!   And they cut us off from the mess.   Something about there not being enough booze.   Seems to me shots were a quarter, mix was 50 cents, so we drank everything straight.   No showers, no booze, one hot meal every second day (we ate in shifts), we just couldn't wait to get off the damn thing.

The way back was on the Provider, much more room, booze and food, and we were allowed a shower every second day.

By the way, our assault beach landings were done in great big boats, propelled by oars, even though they had a motor that sometimes worked.

We didn't look quite as good as the Marines, doing their landings.   We looked more like we belonged in the Dardanelles in WWI, I'm afraid.


----------



## Sundborg (16 Aug 2004)

Born2Fly said:
			
		

> 2 years?
> 
> 
> What are you? Naval Weapons Tech?



Naval Electronics Tech!  I'm going to the Maritime Institute in Nfld for a couple years to get a diploma, and then they'll make me LS and I should be able to get on ship after that.


----------



## Sheerin (16 Aug 2004)

Well, since my time in university is just about up, i've started thinking about what to do afterwards... and for some, unexplained reason becoming a MARS is pretty damned attractive.  

Oh, that reminds me, how comfortable are the living quarters, anyway?  And again, this just another odd question, but say you're the type of person who enjoys a good run/jog in the morning, how accomdating is a CPF for that?  would I be relagated to treadmills most of the time or is possible to run around part of the ship? For some reason i have an image of people running along the helopad...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Aug 2004)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Well, since my time in university is just about up, i've started thinking about what to do afterwards... and for some, unexplained reason becoming a MARS is pretty damned attractive.
> 
> Oh, that reminds me, how comfortable are the living quarters, anyway?   And again, this just another odd question, but say you're the type of person who enjoys a good run/jog in the morning, how accomdating is a CPF for that?   would I be relagated to treadmills most of the time or is possible to run around part of the ship? For some reason i have an image of people running along the helopad...



Damn another officer candidate (just kidding). 

Thee are various exercise equipment set up on most ships and during calm weather and no flying stations you are generally allowed to ru around the flight deck.


----------

